# Deer Photos - Montana



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been getting a few photos lately.... Lots of deer around, but nothing huge yet.. Here are some photos I've taken.

This buck is a 6X4.. He needs a couple more years to mature, but if he makes it he could be pretty nice.




























This buck is very promising......already a 6X5 and very young.




























This is a group of younger bucks I've been watching all fall....



















The buck below came out at last light, as most older bucks do. He looks like a real good buck in this photo, but he only has two points on his left antler..


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Always love looking at your pictures......A hunt in Milk River country will be in my dreams tonight.

That 6x5 will be a monster is 2 years, hell of a frame on him already.

Good luck getting "Too Tall" with the bow. Post up if you get him.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pics...looks like you have some potential there.


----------

